# Estate collection



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

My father recently passed away. I have his entire collection. No one in the family has this hobby. Dont know what to do with it all. Collection has everything. If anyone could give me some guidance on how to get rid of it that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

Johnk6879 said:


> My father recently passed away. I have his entire collection. No one in the family has this hobby. Dont know what to do with it all. Collection has everything. If anyone could give me some guidance on how to get rid of it that would be greatly appreciated


Collection is in maryland by the way


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Pics would help.


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

Each individual piece would take forever


----------



## gehrig38 (Nov 19, 2020)

How much are you asking?


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

I dont even know what to ask. I know nothing about this. Looked some of the locomotive's up. Some were going for almost 300 a piece. I would rather see them used by someone who enjoys them. No fair offer will be turned down. The funds are going to my mother.


----------



## gehrig38 (Nov 19, 2020)

how would 1500 do? spitballing my butt off here


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

My mother is fine with that. There is also alot of layout decorations i couldn't fit in so your getting alot of good stuff. My father kept things meticulously pristine


----------



## gehrig38 (Nov 19, 2020)

how would you like me to pay you? And I apologize for being so callous, if this was a recent event I am sorry to hear about your father passing.


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

gehrig38 said:


> how would you like me to pay you? And I apologize for being so callous, if this was a recent event I am sorry to hear about your father passing.


No its not callous. He died over a year ago. This set has everything you need. I wish I was into it but its not my thing. We just want it used and cared for like my father cared for it. We have a venmo and PayPal account if you use either of those. The only other thing we need to figure out is shipping. Like I said there is alot and I don't want to cram it I to one or two boxes. My email is [email protected]. if we want to arrange the rest by there


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do I hear $1600?
$1500 going once............


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Do I hear $1600?
> $1500 going once............


Thats funny 😄


----------



## gehrig38 (Nov 19, 2020)

Johnk6879 said:


> No its not callous. He died over a year ago. This set has everything you need. I wish I was into it but its not my thing. We just want it used and cared for like my father cared for it. We have a venmo and PayPal account if you use either of those. The only other thing we need to figure out is shipping. Like I said there is alot and I don't want to cram it I to one or two boxes. My email is [email protected]. if we want to arrange the rest by there


No problem on shipping, pack it safely and I will cover that expense on the back end


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

gehrig38 said:


> No problem on shipping, pack it safely and I will cover that expense on the back end


Ok great


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, that's a nice success story. Usually it's not that easy. Most sellers want to get top dollar for everything without going through the (enormous) effort of valuing and selling each individual piece.

I notice that some of the items have MB Klein price tags on them. Since you're in MD, I'm guessing that your father bought them there in person many years ago. You may be interested in knowing that they recently closed their brick and mortar store in Cockeysville, ending a half a century of being one of the largest retail train outlets in the country. Despite closing the physical store, they are still in business on the internet as "Modeltrainstuff.com"


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Good company.


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, that's a nice success story. Usually it's not that easy. Most sellers want to get top dollar for everything without going through the (enormous) effort of valuing and selling each individual piece.
> 
> I notice that some of the items have MB Klein price tags on them. Since you're in MD, I'm guessing that your father bought them there in person many years ago. You may be interested in knowing that they recently closed their brick and mortar store in Cockeysville, ending a half a century of being one of the largest retail train outlets in the country. Despite closing the physical store, they are still in business on the internet as "Modeltrainstuff.com"


That is one of the places he shopped. I don't think he ever bought one thing off the internet always a store or a show


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Johnk6879 said:


> That is one of the places he shopped. I don't think he ever bought one thing off the internet always a store or a show


Well, like it or not, the internet is pretty much the only game in town these days. Brick and mortar hobby stores that sell a decent selection of train stuff are a vanishing breed. Train Shows aren't going away, but you can 't count on being able to get to one when you need more landscaping materials or a new model is released.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There are hundreds of train shops in Germany, Switzerland, and Austria. Every major city has at the least, four or five, and even small towns often have at least one. Model Railroading is a huge hobby overseas. More so than here, unfortunately.

München has no less that 13 train shops. Stuttgart has 16! Even Würzberg has three.

Most of these train shops also have a web site and will ship across Europe and the UK, but not all will ship to the States.

In addition, Nürnberg and Mannheim have two of the largest model railroad trade shows in the world.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My local train store is going stronger than ever now.....and I am trying to help it stay that way.....


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sad I missed this opportunity since i'm also in Maryland and switching from HO to N scale for my new layout... well that depends if I can get N scale stuff in bulk for a decent price. Good luck with the sale. 



CTValleyRR said:


> Well, that's a nice success story. Usually it's not that easy. Most sellers want to get top dollar for everything without going through the (enormous) effort of valuing and selling each individual piece.
> 
> I notice that some of the items have MB Klein price tags on them. Since you're in MD, I'm guessing that your father bought them there in person many years ago. You may be interested in knowing that they recently closed their brick and mortar store in Cockeysville, ending a half a century of being one of the largest retail train outlets in the country. Despite closing the physical store, they are still in business on the internet as "Modeltrainstuff.com"


I had no idea MB Klien closed down the shop in Cockeysville. When I started my first layout they were extremely helpful as well as yourself.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> There are hundreds of train shops in Germany, Switzerland, and Austria. Every major city has at the least, four or five, and even small towns often have at least one. Model Railroading is a huge hobby overseas. More so than here, unfortunately.


Over the past month or two I've seen probably a dozen news articles about how the model RR business across the pond is booming because of the damn-panic.


----------



## Johnk6879 (Jan 1, 2021)

No opportunities have been missed yet. I haven't heard from the guy who made the offer yet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> There are hundreds of train shops in Germany, Switzerland, and Austria. Every major city has at the least, four or five, and even small towns often have at least one. Model Railroading is a huge hobby overseas. More so than here, unfortunately.
> 
> München has no less that 13 train shops. Stuttgart has 16! Even Würzberg has three.
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to hop a flight over there next time I need a European loco for my Northeastern US layout.

FWIW, Germany basically invented miniature model trains and have a cultural affinity for the hobby. There are a lot of socio-economic reasons that support a thriving train market there which are not true in North America.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Johnk6879 said:


> No opportunities have been missed yet. I haven't heard from the guy who made the offer yet.


Give him a chance. It's a holiday weekend. He may have other things on his mind for a few days; or he may not be able to move funds around when banks aren't open. Model Railroaders are generally an older demographic, and not all of us are comfortable with online banking, Venmo, PayPal, and so on. We also usually aren't in a hurry when it comes to our hobby.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Your next next European locomotive is as close as your computer. It's not necessary to book a seat on a Lufthansa A-380.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> Give him a chance. It's a holiday weekend. He may have other things on his mind for a few days; or he may not be able to move funds around when banks aren't open. Model Railroaders are generally an older demographic, and not all of us are comfortable with online banking, Venmo, PayPal, and so on. We also usually aren't in a hurry when it comes to our hobby.


There is no asking price anyway, put a bid in? 
I think the last bid was $1500.

To be fair to John, he was not right away looking to sell at first.
He asked this in post #1.

My father recently passed away. I have his entire collection. No one in the family has this hobby. Dont know what to do with it all. Collection has everything. If anyone could give me some guidance on how to get rid of it that would be greatly appreciated 

Then someone offered $1500.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

@CTValleyRR / @Big Ed I was able to meet with John earlier today and we worked through what he had. I was more interested in the rolling stock since the locomotives look like they are all DC. We were able to come to an agreement on the collection that he was happy with and I'm going to owe him some pictures once I get things up and running. One of the first things i'll need to do is get one of the structures up and set on the layout. Marty's Meat Market will have a prime location.

Now on to more research on how to convert old DC locos to DCC. Some of the videos make it look straight forward and others are just scary. 

Thanks again to @Johnk6879 for the opportunity.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Good deal SOLD AMERICAN.  
I don't know anything about converting them, others do.


----------



## gehrig38 (Nov 19, 2020)

Sorry for the delay! Wife is going through Chemo and had a bad weekend. How do you want me to get you the money? I Can paypal ya if that works?


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Sounds like it's already been sold.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Sounds like it's already been sold.


Yep, gehrig38 bought it, the poster above you post.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Your next next European locomotive is as close as your computer. It's not necessary to book a seat on a Lufthansa A-380.


That would actually be my FIRST European loco.

But if you're going to order on-line, then it doesn't matter if hobby shops are as thick as fleas on a stray dog or few and far between. The point is that Germany having a lot of hobby shops doesn't mean much to the average North American hobbyist.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I suppose it wouldn't....


----------



## Marde (Sep 26, 2020)

Johnk6879 said:


> I dont even know what to ask. I know nothing about this. Looked some of the locomotive's up. Some were going for almost 300 a piece. I would rather see them used by someone who enjoys them. No fair offer will be turned down. The funds are going to my mother.


I have a 5 year old Grandson who is so into trains. He knows the different kinds and got a engineer to let him in the engine. That's all he talks about. He has been on 4 train rides already. His sneakers are trains that even whistle. Tell me a price. We have 6 trains set up for him in a train room. When he comes. That's where you find him.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> Yep, gehrig38 bought it, the poster above you post.





Marde said:


> I have a 5 year old Grandson who is so into trains. He knows the different kinds and got a engineer to let him in the engine. That's all he talks about. He has been on 4 train rides already. His sneakers are trains that even whistle. Tell me a price. We have 6 trains set up for him in a train room. When he comes. That's where you find him.


Looks like its already been purchased...


----------



## gehrig38 (Nov 19, 2020)

Let’s connect so I can pay you and get it shipped. My email is [email protected]


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just a word to the wise, gents. If you're going to share e-mail addresses, use private messages. Out here in the public sections, it can get picked up by a spam bot, and then you will be pelted with spam emails from all directions.

I have an e-mail address from my non-profit, which is listed on our website. It gets spammed relentlessly. If anyone needs prescription drugs, sex toys, political ads, marketing and e-commerce services, and loads more, just ask. I'm sure I can find a spam e-mail that will suit your purposes.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder what happened to the OP?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

He sold his stuff. He's done.


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Not sure if the admin can lock the post. I purchased the items last week. I doubt the original poster will be checking the forum again.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

brob2k1 said:


> Not sure if the admin can lock the post. I purchased the items last week. I doubt the original poster will be checking the forum again.


Thanks for letting us know.
NOW SHOW US WHAT YOU GOT?


----------

